# New Year, new coffee subscription - how do you rate yours?



## qpop (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi all,

I looked at the coffee subscription comparison matrix, and wondered if people could weigh in with their opinions on their subscription of choice?

The subscription model works perfectly for me, because I'm lazy and use a 250g bag almost exactly every two weeks.

I grind for Aeropress/moka/cafetiere, and if I manage to get my old espresso machine working, possibly the odd espresso (though I'm quite fond of the new wave of New Zealand-esque hipster coffee shops, so have no qualms using not-traditionally-espresso-beans for espresso).

I've been subscribed to pact for the last few months, but was disappointed to discover that they are effectively a broker. I understand that they will shortly start roasting in-house but for now that's a bit of an unknown quantity and I expect there will be a somewhat bumpy ride.

I've been looking at the Has-Bean in my mug fortnightly. It seems that the guy who runs Has-Bean really is obsessed with coffee, which seems like a good start! Any views/reviews/opinions on your preferred subscription?

(I would ideally like to PAYG, rather than 6 months upfront. Call me paranoid but I'd rather not fork out for something only to see the business fail and no coffee arrive).


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I have the Has Bean Im My Mug Sub on a weekly basis

I really enjoy the coffee , and it would suit your preference for brewed

You can get some exceptional coffee ( La Illusion for example for £4-6 ish delivered, depending on your sub that can sell for £15.... )

Has Bean wont fail btw...dont worry

I ve tired Pact a couple of times , they aint a patch on HB

The other benefit of HB is the In my Mug episodes which give some nice info on the beans you get

We also have a fairly active Im My Mug thread on here where people give tasting notes and brew recipes each week

have a look on that will give you a flavour of the coffee

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?6037-Has-Bean-In-My-Mug&highlight=bean

Having said that Rave also do a good sub, that anecdotally forum members enjoy also and again it isnt going bust with your money .......they are a well established roaster

Check them out also ....


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I prefer to pick and choose what coffee I like, but if I were to go for a subscription it would be HasBean IMM.

They've been around for many years now and get their hands on some really good coffees. You get some of the more expensive coffees in the IMM sub too, no need to pay extra. If you want to learn more about the coffee they put out a video every week which has loads of informative stuff about coffee in general, that particular coffee & the farm, and then tasting it on video.

They've always been really quick to sort out any issues I had too.


----------



## qpop (Jan 4, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> I have the Has Bean Im My Mug Sub on a weekly basis
> 
> I really enjoy the coffee , and it would suit your preference for brewed
> 
> ...


Has Bean also do a direct-debit based subscription, though they're unclear about whether there's a minimum term (it says there is on the order form but says there isn't on the FAQ).

I actually emailed them over the holidays and they said they "would prefer" you to keep the subscription for 6 months but "don't enforce it".

I wasn't particularly happy with that as an answer but it's better than saying there is a six-month minimum term.

One thing I would have to give Pact is their flexibility - No minimum terms, no hassle cancellation. I would have happily carried on with them had I not felt that they're misrepresenting their business somewhat.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I use the coffee roasters uk for mine


----------



## jj_glos (Dec 27, 2014)

I keep going back to the Small Batch Coffee Company, I like what I get sent anyhow


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

I'll shortly be trying Coffee Collective - towards £10 / 250g but hopefully be worth it. If that doesn't blow my socks off I'll be trying IMM from Hasbean.


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Southpaw said:


> I'll shortly be trying Coffee Collective - towards £10 / 250g but hopefully be worth it. If that doesn't blow my socks off I'll be trying IMM from Hasbean.


Thinking of trying this for February too.


----------



## qpop (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback! I'm thinking I might hedge my bets and get a Hasbean monthly subscription and a Rave monthly subscription, two weeks apart. That way I can compare and contrast!

Another thought is that if I get my Gaggia Coffee Deluxe going again I will be making espressos - presumably beans from both will be good for Aeropress and espresso?


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Have a look at thecoffeeroasters.co.uk very flexible subs


----------



## qpop (Jan 4, 2015)

Well, I've bitten the bullet and gone with Has Bean's monthly subscription by direct debit, and depending on my mood I'll supplement with Rave's subscription on a 3-monthly basis or possibly just buy coffees every other fortnight instead.

Fingers crossed for first Has Bean delivery on 16th!


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't think you'll be disapointed. I'm 10 weeks into my 12 week IMM sub and would recommend. Most of the beans have been to my liking. Some have been extraordinarily good. Most have been very good. There's one or two that i have liked less, but that's fine, because with experience i'm learning more about my preferences.

Enjoy!


----------



## Jerome (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm pretty sure they are already roasting their own coffee now and have been for a couple of months now - unless i'm mistaken they are using a Loring Smart Roast (same as Climpsons, Nude, Notes).


----------



## Shot (Mar 10, 2015)

I went with Pact. Gave them two bags and then cancelled. Not a fan. I found the first coffee quite bland. The roast was very light, too light in my opinion, so I ordered an espresso for my second bag. Beans looked exactly the same. They were very odd sized with some broken beans as well. Not for me I'm afraid.


----------



## Bennicus (Mar 12, 2015)

Been ordering from HasBean for years and never had a bad coffee, so I've just started a fortnightly sub with them. The direct debit price seems pretty good, even their cheaper coffees are great and it sounds like you get fancy ones sometimes too.


----------

